# Interesting MINI prototype



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

:rofl:

No, this is not a joke. BMW have this car built in LA and it will be shown in the opening gala of the Olympic Games in Athens at the [email protected] show 























































_Copyright Autokiste.de_


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Looks good...Oh, the car is interesting too... :eeps:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Probably ought to drain the water (and remove the girl) from the hot tub before you track it


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

I wonder if it has the JCW package. Glad to see it at least has a sc. Otherwise it would never make it out of the parking lot.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Much better than an H2 limo.:thumbup:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Clarke said:


> Much better than an H2 limo.:thumbup:


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

:dunno:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

HW said:


> :dunno:


 Just goes to show that if you've got the money, you can get anything on wheels turned in to a stretch limo :rofl:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Kaz said:


> My thoughts exactly.


 :stupid:


----------

